# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  B6 Vitamin not working?

## TwilightWolven

I've been taking 100mg dose of vitamin b for a few days now before bed (with apple juice), but my dreams haven't become any more vivid at all or lucidity any more increased. I've tried 100mg one night, I've taken 2 to make it 200mg, even 3 for 300mg.

I don't understand why it isn't working at all? I'm just having dreams normally (my normal I usually can recall every night, but not lucid.), maybe even not as well as usual.

Please help.

----------


## Voldmer

First of all, I would not recommend upping the dose to 300 mg in order to get an effect. Normally 200mg is considered the safe limit.

Secondly, B6 has many different uses in the body, and it probably gets to work on them right away. Some of these lead to improved memory function, which will help with dream recall (my reason for taking B6), others may lead to increased vividness of dreams, which could possibly help with gaining lucidity. But - importantly - if there are other more important uses for the B6 in your body, then the B6 will be consumed by these first. The body always prioritizes the use of anything available. This may mean, that there is nothing left over for dreaming purposes.

Again, I would strongly suggest, that simply upping the dose is not the answer.

Maybe the timing is inappropriate. Try sleeping for 4-5 hours first, and then take the B6. That way, the effect will coincide more precisely with most of your REM-sleep, whilst leaving your NREM-sleep alone.

Or maybe B6 is not what you need. There are many different substances flowing around the nervous system, and B6 may not help them at all in your case. Maybe you would do better with a dopamine boost, or a higher concentration of acetylcholine.

----------

